# Nur die Lüfter drehen sich noch...



## andyK (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen alten AMD K6 mit 300 MHz, 128 MB RAM.
Der soll eigentlich nur Musik abspielen.

Doch leider passiert nichts, beim anschalten, außer, dass sich die Lüftzer drehen
und die HD-Lampe dauerlicht hat.

Liegt das vielleicht am Netzteil oder an der CPU? Weil ein Warnsignal kommt auch nicht.


----------



## Tim C. (5. Mai 2004)

Wenn kein Warnsignal kommt, der PC sonst aber Fehler mit piepen quittiert hat, liegt es schonmal nicht an der CPU.
Ein funktionierendes Mainboard würde das fehlen der CPU nämlich mit einem Fehlerpiepsen quittieren.
Ergo: Netzteil oder Mainboard oder beides.


----------



## andyK (5. Mai 2004)

Was hab ich für Möglichkeiten, dass raus zu finden?
Ich habe zwar noch ein Netzteil da, aber dass eingebaute hat ein Kabel direkt vor zu dem Power-Knopf, was das andere Netzteil nicht hat.

Weil dann kann ich den PC ja nicht einschalten oder?

Wenn ich die HD und das CD Laufwerk angeschlossen habe, leuchtet beim
CD Laufwerk nichts. 
Ziehe ich die Festplatte komplett ab, blinkt das CD Laufwerk mal kurz...

EDIT: Achso, resetten tut er glaub ich auch nicht. Jedenfalls hört sich nichts danach an.


----------



## andyK (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

der PC läuft wieder.
Ursachen:

1.
Das IDE Kabel vom CD Laufwerk war falsch rum angeschlossen

2.
Im BIOS waren ein paar IRQs auf ISA gestellt. Warum auch immer.

Jedenfalls geht er jetzt.


----------

